# Utility Carts



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The big one at Harbor Freight is still hard to beat for the price. 

I also got one of these 










https://www.wernerco.com/us/view/PS-48

You can set this thing up to carry a TON of stuff if you put four shelves in it. It also works great with the lower shelf for boxes of materials, the second shelf for a work surface, and the top part as a conduit rack. Many other combinations.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah. One of our guys just bought his own scaffold. He tried to get the boss to buy it I hear. Guess he had no luck there. But i just need somthing for my personal tools, with a small workspace and small bits of materials. For boxes and plates, nuts and screws... whats harbour freights big one? I'm only aware of that little red one they sell. That would be fine for pushing around some tools. But I do want to have a vice on it. So I'll probably be beating on it pretty good occasionally.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Woot said:


> whats harbour freights big one? I'm only aware of that little red one they sell.


https://www.harborfreight.com/24-in-x-36-in-polypropylene-industrial-service-cart-62703.html


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

24"s wide is a good thing. I'm seeing most carts are only 18-19 inches wide. Which dosent leave much room after a bag or bucket of tools lands on it. I don't like the price it's about 25 bucks more then what I have seen. (Then again it is larger then what I was looking at) but the handle being screwed on is a deal killer 4 me. I have heard some bad things can happen when trying to bunny hop ext cords. But I bet it's available "in store" at least. Or I could just order one... but I won't get it until next week... But my current situation is pretty bleak.... I jacked the emergency eye wash station... 😂🤣😎😆🤣


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

At Harbor Freight it will either be on sale or you can get a 20% off coupon off their web site any time. So instead of $135 it's really $108 with the coupon or maybe lower if it's on sale.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh wow. A 24" cart for under $110 would work 4 me. Thanks bro. I can change the wheels if need be and reinforce the handle for that price.... 🤔....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've used this exact cart for years. No special complaints or raves. It's just a cart. Woop dee doo.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Lol. I hear ya. A carts a cart, a tools a tool and a truck is a truck... but i have some weird fascination with building the most efficient cart i can. Without hindering myself with anything hanging off of it that could potentially damage doorways or finished walls. 

After I get an email notification that a comment was made on this thread, I can read the comment but i can't reply from there. I have to go to "new posts" find the topic, select it and comment from there. Is that the best path to comment?


----------

